# Belly Drop Tanks I saw 4 sale on craigslist



## ariz02 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bet somebody would want these for a restoration plane if the fuel tanks are WW2 era.
Here is the ad today on Craigslist in Tucson :TWO BELLY TANKS OFF A WWII AIR CRAFT . WAS TOLD THEY CAME OFF A P-51 OR CORSAIR . THEY MEASURE AROUND 7 TO 8 FOOT LONG 2 1/2 TO 3 FOOT ROUND AT BIGGEST POINT. MAKE THEM INTO A BELLY TANK CAR , BBQ , RAT ROD TRAILER , YARD DECORATION WHATEVER YOU WANT . I WANT THEM GONE , ASKING $150 FOR BOTH OBO CALL 520-235-6781 url WWII BELLY TANKS (DROP TANKS)


----------



## ssnider (Jul 8, 2008)

Should give them to the Pima air musium in Tucson


----------

